
Don’t judge an email by its length. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/dont-judge-an-email-by-its-length/
======
pavel_lishin
Is it okay to judge a blog post by its width?

<http://i.imgur.com/wsqPk.png>

